# Creed II



## PhotonGuy (Dec 17, 2018)

I just saw the movie Creed II. I must say, it was a good movie although it was long. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just saw the movie Creed II. I must say, it was a good movie although it was long. I highly recommend it.



Was on my list to see at the cinema, but saw Aquaman instead. Hopefully it is still on where I am.


----------

